# Been hunting rats...



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Got one!!!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

nice one. hope you saved it, I bet Goob has a recipe.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

35whelen said:


> nice one. hope you saved it, I bet Goob has a recipe.


I do, several from the book _Unmentionable CUISINE _by Calvin W Schwabe.

Haven't tried any although.

.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

TPrawitt91 said:


> Got one!!!


You need a cat. They are better at this.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

wyogoob said:


> I do, several from the book _Unmentionable CUISINE _by Calvin W Schwabe.
> 
> Haven't tried any although.
> 
> .


They probably don't taste much different than squirrels, since they are both related as rodents.

I have had squirrels. They are not bad. Tastes a bit like chicken wings -- the lower portion of the wing with the double bone in it.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Good thing you got him when you did, before he got away with your car..........


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Karl said:


> They probably don't taste much different than squirrels, since they are both related as rodents.
> 
> I have had squirrels. They are not bad. Tastes a bit like chicken wings -- the lower portion of the wing with the double bone in it.


I beg to differ on the similarity between rat and squirrel. I'd rather eat squirrel than most other animals. Rats eat a lot of crap while squirrel subsist on nuts and berries. I lived in a place for a couple years that had walnut trees in front and mulberry trees in back. I took many a fox squirrel from the porch. So good and fox squirrel can get pretty big.

It's one of the things I really miss about Kansas...


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Narient said:


> I beg to differ on the similarity between rat and squirrel. I'd rather eat squirrel than most other animals. Rats eat a lot of crap while squirrel subsist on nuts and berries. I lived in a place for a couple years that had walnut trees in front and mulberry trees in back. I took many a fox squirrel from the porch. So good and fox squirrel can get pretty big.
> 
> It's one of the things I really miss about Kansas...


I dated this Chinese babe for a while and she said rat meat tastes really good. It's just that Americans are too finicky eaters !! Her words.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I used the keys to my truck as bait...


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

TPrawitt91 said:


> Got one!!!


 I read the title of this article and clicked on it to read thinking it was going to be about you going hunting rats in Washington DC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I grew up eating squirrels and they taste NOTHING like any part of a chicken...how ridiculous. Besides squirrels that live in hardwood forests actually taste different than those that live primarily in pine forests. I prefer the squirrels that lived in hardwoods to those that lived in pines. The red or fox squirrels do get quite large down south, crap now my mouth is watering for a good squirrel sauce piquante. :EAT::EAT::EAT::EAT::EAT:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There's noting wrong with a squirrel that lives in a pine forest if you enjoy eating something that taste like a pine tree. 

But the ones from a hardwood forest are tasty.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks more like trapping rats than hunting them.
We used to go through a brick of .22LR per person a night hunting rats in landfills.
Empty school lunch milk cartons = target rich environment. :mrgreen:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

middlefork said:


> Looks more like trapping rats than hunting them.
> We used to go through a brick of .22LR per person a night hunting rats in landfills.
> Empty school lunch milk cartons = target rich environment. :mrgreen:


Good memories down at the Spanish Fork dump errrrr landfill. We even had a few county sheriffs stop by and get into the fun. Those were the fun days.


----------

